# 1/24-1/25 TV Movie Cars - ROLL CALL - Lets See Them



## Zarnista71

Here are my TV/Movie Cars.

What do you think? Some have been re-built over the last 20 or so years.... 

I would love to see your collections...


----------



## superduty455

Here's what I have:
Bullitt:









Miami Vice:









Miami Vice movie(2006):









Risky Business or Scarface Porsche 928:









Chris


----------



## Zarnista71

superduty455
Fantastic work.... I love the "Miami Vice" and "Risky Business".... Great Stuff....


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

Beverly Hillbillies cars









From the Movie Fireball 500










Russell


----------



## machgo

Nice work on all of them guys! Zarnista71, what is the AM DB5--Doyusha?


----------



## Jafo

Aston Martin, the car from the early James Bond movies
http://www.astonmartins.com/db4_5_6_s/db5_007_goldfinger_thunderball.htm


----------



## CJTORINO

*"Hollywood Knights"*

here is my replica of the 427 Cobra that 
whipped the '57 Chevy in a street race.
(Tony Danza was driving the '57 Chevy).




























'Hollywood Knights" 
a great movie by the way.


----------



## Zarnista71

GREAT STUFF GUYS Keep them coming... 

machgo
The DB5 is the Danbury Mint version 007....


----------



## machgo

Jafo said:


> Aston Martin, the car from the early James Bond movies
> http://www.astonmartins.com/db4_5_6_s/db5_007_goldfinger_thunderball.htm



I mean, what kit is that?


----------



## Ductapeforever

Lotus Super Seven from the Prisoner series. 

Pearl Bodine's Truck from The Beverly Hillbillies.


----------



## machgo

Zarnista71 said:


> GREAT STUFF GUYS Keep them coming...
> 
> machgo
> The DB5 is the Danbury Mint version 007....


OK thanks. Got one of those myself, it is sweet.


----------



## spencer1984

Nice work, guys! This is one of my favorite subjects. Here are some of the TV/Movie cars I finished in the last year or so:









_Supernatural_ '67 Impala








Ghostbusters Ecto-1








_The Beverly Hillbillies_ Oldsmobile truck








_Collier & Co._ Traveler








_Wheels of Terror_ Dodge Charger








_The Car_ Custom Lincoln








_Automan_ Lamborghini


----------



## spencer1984

_The Fast & the Furious_ Mazda RX-7








_The Fast & the Furious_ Honda Civic Trio








_The Fast & the Furious_ (1955) Jaguar XK120








_V.I.P._ Jaguar








_3000 Miles to Graceland_ Cadillac Series 62








_Good Guys Wear Black_ Porsche 911








_Twilight_ '63 Chevy Pickup


----------



## terryr

I just saw The Gumball Rally after many years. Now I have an urge to build all the vehicles. 427 Cobra, Ferrari Daytona Spyder, Fake police car, and many others including Yellow 70 1/2 Camaro with Gary Busey driving.


----------



## djnick66

*Natural Born Killers*

Natural Born Killers car made from the AMT Challenger kit... I never finished the model and its gotten very dusy just sitting around on a junk shelf. I don't know where the headlights went... I was going to weather it up a bit and add some clutter inside.

The paint is Testors lacquer spray paints and Tamiya lacquer sprays. Nothing fancy really. 





























I have some other movie/TV cars... the Black Beauty from Green Hornet, several James Bond cars, the Mad Max Interceptor, etc.


----------



## Zarnista71

Well done from where I look.... and Spenser.... I love your model web site.... very inspirational....


----------



## bucwheat

Love the hillbilly's car!


----------



## spencer1984

Thanks!


----------



## Duff Miver

heres my Chitty Bang Bang 
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/25544/ppuser/44663
Hey Cjtorino - Stay away from the punch !! I love The Hollywood Knights !


----------



## Duff Miver

Rubber Duck's Mack truck from the movie convoy
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/30130/ppuser/44663
Awesome work by all posters !! Excellent thread !


----------



## jingles

nice builds guys!


----------



## ToSte

Not sure if this counts but this is a '71 Picard Piranha from a PC video game called Interstate '76:

















And I'm sure Bigfoot was in a movie or two. This one is a little BTF:


----------



## greis

Here are some TV and Movie car kits

- The Ford from Laurell & Hardy (AMT)









The Munster Coach (AMT)










Pickup GMC - Fall Guy (AMT)


----------



## greis

TBird - Vegas (AMT)











Sunbeam Alpine - Get Smart (AMT)










VW Karmann Guia - Get Smart (Mr Hobby)


----------



## greis

The General Lee (AMT)










Daisy's GTX and Jeep (Revell - AMT decals)










Coyote - Hardcastle & Mc Cormick (AMT)


----------



## greis

Cuda - Nash Bridges - (Revell)










Pontiac Knight Rider (AMT) 










Pickup - Baywatch (Lindberg)


----------



## greis

Some Cartoon characters

Flintmobile (Diecast AMT ERTL)










Mystery Machine - Scooby Doo (Polar Lights)










Shooting Star - Speed Racer (Resin Kit)


----------



## greis

Now some cars from the movies



Cadillac Ghostbusters (AMT)










VW Herbie ( Gunze)










Ford 32 - American Grafitti - (Revell diecast kit)


----------



## greis

Mercury - Stallone Cobra (AMT-modified)










Mustang - Bullit (AMT-modified)










De Lorean - Back to the Future - (AMT)


----------



## greis

Ford 48 - Grease (Revell - modified)










Transam - Bandit - (Revell)










KITT 2000 - (AMT)


----------



## greis

Eclipse - Fast and Furious - (AMT)










Supra - Fast and Furious (AMT)










Skyline - 2 Fast 2 Furious - (Aoshima modified)


----------



## greis

Challenger - Vanishing Point (AMT)










Fireball 500 (AMT)










VW - Partners (Revell)


----------



## greis

Aston Martin DB5 - James Bond (Doyusha)










BMW Z8 - James Bond (Revell)










Jeep Rubicon - Tomb Rider (Revell diecast kit)


----------



## greis

Now some Batmobiles

Lincoln Futura - (Revell modified)










From the 1st movie - (AMT)










From the second movie (AMT)


----------



## greis

Batman Forevel (Revell) 










Batman & Robin (Revell)










From the comic books (Polar Lights)


----------



## greis

From other countries

Ford 49 Vigilante Rodoviário - Old Brazilian TV series (AMT)










Mazda Cosmos - Ultraman - Old japanese TV series (Hasegawa)










Chrysler Imperial - Ultraseven - Old Japanese TV Series (Fujimi)


----------



## greis

Rolls Royce - Thunderbirds - Old English TV Series (IMAI)










Morris - Mr. Bean - English TV series (Tamiya)


----------



## greis

I´ve forgot some others

GMC Van - A- Team (AMT)











Jaguar - The Saint (Revell)










Ferrari Testarossa - Miami Vice ( Revell)


----------



## greis

Dodge Monaco - Batman - (AMT)










Lexus - Minority Report (Diecast)










Old Sedan - Roger Rabbit (Diecast modified)


----------



## greis

Monkeemobile (AMT










Miami Vice Daytona (Revell)










Robocop Police car (AMT)


----------



## greis

Some unfinished

Mustang Eleanor










Ford Falcon - Mad Max (Aoshima-with some scratchbuild parts)


----------

